# صلاة تقال في الضيقة المادية



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

_*باسم الاب و الأابن و الروح القدس امين*_
_*أيها المسيح الهنا الحقيقي يا من*_
_*أشبعت خمسة الاف و صنعت معجرة*_
_*الخبز و السمك في سلات الخيزران*_
_*نسألك بقوة روحك القدوس ان*_
_*تنظر الينا نحن عبيدك الذي*_
_*نمر الأان في ضيقة مادية*_
_*وترزقنا مالا نكمل به حياتنا*_
_*و تكثر الاطعمة في بيتنا*_
*لأنك انت الذي تبارك وتقدس*
*الأشياء و لك نرسل المجد الى الابد أمين*
*                             :999:*
*




*


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة تقال في الضيقة المادية*

صلاه جميله اوى اوى

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الخضر (27 يوليو 2008)

أمـــــــــــــين

صلاه رائعه


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا أخي الخضر على مرورك


----------



## rabroba (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة تقال في الضيقة المادية*

*آمين
والله يحميك ويحفظك ويحفظنا جميعا بإسمه ويحمينا من أي ضائقة شو ما كانت...*


----------



## angee (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة تقال في الضيقة المادية*

صلاة جميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك باسم يسوع ويرفع عنا كل ضائقة مالية ونفسية ونكون مخلصين بدم ابنه الحبيب


----------



## kirooo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة تقال في الضيقة المادية*

صلاة جميلة جدا ....ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> _*باسم الاب و الأابن و الروح القدس امين*_
> _*أيها المسيح الهنا الحقيقي يا من*_
> _*أشبعت خمسة الاف و صنعت معجرة*_
> _*الخبز و السمك في سلات الخيزران*_
> ...


كلمات جميله شكراا ليك
خصوصا اننا كلنا هنصليها


----------

